# New To Me Ariens 924050 8/24 With a Honda GX 390



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Think I got me a hot rod today. A neighbor sold his house and was liquidating. Seems like everything works perfect except the auger belt is too small. Doesn't stop rotating when you release the handle. Also one shoe needs replacing. Other than that I am pretty stoked with it. Need to do the paddle mod also. If anyone in the Sonora CA area is looking for an excellent shape 8/24 electric start 924082 pm me as its little brother is now for sale. Last pic is the one for sale.
View attachment 179187
View attachment 179187
View attachment 179188
View attachment 179189
View attachment 179190


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Even with a Tecumseh 8hp, it doesn't bog down in heavy snow at all. So, GX390 is overkilled for that snow blower, unless you increase its snow output, and a larger belt.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

I bet you drive 52 in a 55 zone lol


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Fellow 924 series owner with a gx390 here.... 

If it is running the stock pulley, it won't throw that far. I would recommend a larger auger pulley and the impeller mod.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

A Honda GX390 13hp is nuts on a 24". That would be nuts on a 26" and perfectly suitable on a 32".


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

So some of you think I should sell the GX 390 and put a stock 8 hp motor back on it? Really? Whats the downside of more power? All my blowers get the the impeller mod including my my 924082 with the stock 8 hp motor. The 390 is on a (924050) Thanks DB. I found some of your posts last night and will be reading the rest of your posts soon. I watched some you tube videos of big motors on blowers and they were very impressive. Are you wishing you had a lot less hp? Seems like with the right pulley you could throw large amounts of snow a long ways. I don't see any downside to more power.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

snow blows said:


> I bet you drive 52 in a 55 zone lol


You are completely wrong. I'm the type of person that drive 60 in a 55 zone. Only, I drive a Toyota Corolla.

You are the one that drive slow. I bet you drive an old hot rod that is powered by a Honda engine. Its vtec is hard to wire.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

8hp is all you need to be powerful on a 24". Put the 13hp on another blower or sell it. Many put the 208cc Predator on a 24", even on larger up to 32" though IMO that's way too large, 26" would be the max.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

The impeller mod doesn't seem to bog down an engine, so it doesn't matter. The impeller blades on old ariens are wide so they scoop up a lot of snow. If you go with a bigger pulley, the belt might not be able to handle it. It will have short life-span.

You should keep the Honda engine. It's a better engine and ready to rock and roll whenever you want it.
I don't think many people interested in GX390 unless it is cheap.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

The only thing better than hp is more hp


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

The only thing better than hp is more hp
[/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly NW. I bet you don't drive some soccer mom Corolla lol.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> 8hp is all you need to be powerful on a 24". Put the 13hp on another blower or sell it. Many put the 208cc Predator on a 24", even on larger up to 32" though IMO that's way too large, 26" would be the max.


I have the Predator 208 on an old Murray Craftsman 5/24 with tracks. Its a great little machine now that it has the much more powerful motor lol


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there is really nothing wrong with a 8hp on a 24" machine. power to size wise the 8hp is a pretty good. definitely better than something like a 5hp which is under powered. you do also see some 24" machine with a 10hp machine but most machine just run a 8hp because it does the job pretty good. a 13hp honda is really overkill. 








Engine Sizing Charts


Often the question of 'how big an engine should I get' comes up - either in re-powering or considering a new machine. I have spent some time leveraging 'industry knowledge' in terms of what size engines are offered on various machines to develop a couple of charts as guides to determine how...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

I bet the guy who made that chart drives some wimpy chic car lol.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Typically, too big an engine results in excessive fuel use, and may carbon up, since it is running at such a low load that it can never get up to temp. Couple that with possible balance issues, and more wear and tear on the chassis due to the weight, and I don't really see an upside. GX are great engines, you just need the right blower under it . . . Myself, I doubt I would put one on a 24" even if free . . .


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

snow blows said:


> The only thing better than hp is more hp


My thoughts exactly NW. I bet you don't drive some soccer mom Corolla lol.
[/QUOTE]
ROFL. I actually drive a nissan micra.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

snow blows said:


> So some of you think I should sell the GX 390 and put a stock 8 hp motor back on it? Really? Whats the downside of more power? All my blowers get the the impeller mod including my my 924082 with the stock 8 hp motor. The 390 is on a (924050) Thanks DB. I found some of your posts last night and will be reading the rest of your posts soon. I watched some you tube videos of big motors on blowers and they were very impressive. Are you wishing you had a lot less hp? Seems like with the right pulley you could throw large amounts of snow a long ways. I don't see any downside to more power.


I'd keep the GX390. First of all... it's really 11.7 horsepower and not 13hp, with 19.5 ft-lbs of torque. Everyone was guilty of fudging horsepower numbers back in the day.

There's a handful of folks here running GX340s/GX390s on snowblowers: @legarem @FredGraham @*Jean-Michel Dufour @bcjm *etc etc

There's one other member whose name I can't recall at the moment, he had some youtube videos posted of his snowblower in action.

My only problems with my GX390 924050 snowblower:

1) Mine could use an impeller kit as I've had the chute clog in wet snow.
2) I don't get to use it very often because there's always a snowblower or two ahead of it in the rotation that I'm trying to flip, and a good proper storm in my area has been rare lately.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you DB130
Being that its not a 13 just 11.7 hp will be a big relief to all those guys who drive girly cars lol.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

There is no such thing as too much HP. a 13hp or Predator 420 sounds just about right. Apparently you guys have every tried to move what was left behind by the snowblower here in the upper midwest? you should try it sometime- there is no such thing when it comes to too much HP


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Elfiero said:


> There is no such thing as too much HP


I feel like the belts on your snow blower would likely disagree with your statement. They can only move so much power before they just give up and fail.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Elfiero said:


> There is no such thing as too much HP. a 13hp or Predator 420 sounds just about right. Apparently you guys have every tried to move what was left behind by the snowblower here in the upper midwest? you should try it sometime- there is no such thing when it comes to too much HP


What's "upper midwest" to you? Did it for years in the Keewenaw in the UP of Michigan, centered in Lake Superior with an Ariens 10K 24" with a 7HP Tec flathead, and almost never felt underpowered . . .


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

The extra horsepower could also destroy the gear assembly. Adding a larger pulley will make it even worse. As long as you can still get parts to repair it, I would try it. Otherwise go for a Predator 208cc and increase the impeller drive pulley a 1/4".


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I think the gear case reasoning is off base. Ariens found That case strong enough to put on at least a 8/32" wide blower [924054]. If it is strong enough for that, it can take additional torque on a 24" blower.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

"upper midwest" to me is north central minnesota.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Elfiero said:


> "upper midwest" to me is north central minnesota.


Thanks. Probably a lot more slush and a whole less actual snow than we got in the UP . . . for us, 300+ inches was typical, and record was 390-something . . . .


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

db130 said:


> Fellow 924 series owner with a gx390 here....
> 
> If it is running the stock pulley, it won't throw that far. I would recommend a larger auger pulley and the impeller mod.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Just for funzies, what if someone wanted to throw snow over the top of their neighbors 2 story house. What kind of pulley setup do you think they would be looking for?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, the same pulley that's on this setup might work ....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This will definitely do it ...


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

I can tell tremendous thought went into that answer TY


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

I bought this thing used so I don't know what was the size of the original pulley is or if it has already been changed etc. Since I just bought it I have no idea what it will do when the snow finally comes. Maybe nothing. Hoping to hear from someone who has already done a similar GX 390 swap and what size pulley they are using to get it in the sweet spot etc. It has the worst gap I have seen on the impeller paddles. There is a 5/8" to 3/4" gap so I am fairly sure the previous owner hasn't tried to dial it in as far as putting in a larger pulley.

Update edit: I found a db130 post where he went into detail regarding the pulleys and belts for this combo. Huge help thanks db130.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Honda was notorious for underpowering their blowers after the HS80 (824 )

828?
928?
1132?

just under power or average. 

I put a gx340 on a 28 bucket if i can. my old 1128 used to throw snow into the neighbors drive without an impeller kit. People called it a monster . don't see too many gx390's around here. they are on later model 32 inchers. and the new HSS models. 

Not sure on a 13hp on a 24. yes, i agree about HP, can't have too much but can the 24 in chassis and gearing take it? weight difference may not be a problem between the 13 and a 8. Not with Honda anyways.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

5/8 to 3/4 of an inch. Slush must eat it alive. Maybe an impeller kit...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with Tony ... If you have an impeller gap of 5/8 to 3/4, you might want to think of installing an impeller mod as well.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

For sure I do it to all my blowers but this one is really needing it bad. When I put my hand in the gap it goes almost to my second knuckle of my middle finger. When I bought it from my neighbor he mentioned that the reason he had an extra long screwdriver stuck in the control panel was to clear the snow jams. I get it now.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I still have plans for a predator 420 on my 924108 24". The 8hp Tecumseh isn't enough if you're constantly dealing with wet heavy snow.

My plans are to use the 420 and a very slightly larger pulley I forget what exactly but I think I came up with 3" or 2 7/8. This is because I want to keep the engine speed up while dealing with heavy snow. I'd have to check my notes as the size belts I can source.

Btw I'm pretty sure Ariens sold the 24 with a 10 horse Tec as well.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> The 8hp Tecumseh isn't enough if you're constantly dealing with wet heavy snow.
> 
> Btw I'm pretty sure Ariens sold the 24 with a 10 horse Tec as well.


the 8hp machine on the right would disagree with you. it has no problem constantly dealing with wet heavy. they made a 10hp version of the same machine but they were not as common. i would guess this was because most people would never notice the difference in performance. i know the machine is easily throwing snow 40-50ft with the 8hp. it even throws the wet heavy stuff with no problem.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> the 8hp machine on the right would disagree with you. it has no problem constantly dealing with wet heavy. they made a 10hp version of the same machine but they were not as common. i would guess this was because most people would never notice the difference in performance. i know the machine is easily throwing snow 40-50ft with the 8hp. it even throws the wet heavy stuff with no problem.
> View attachment 179336


You're more than welcome to come try to clear my stuff during the next storm if you're suggesting I'm lying.

I'm not sure why I would lie about such a thing.

A very good running Tec hmsk80 on my 24" has almost stalled trying to turn the auger and impeller where I have to let go of the wheel drive handle to keep it from stalling.

I'm glad your machines work for you. That's not always the case for all of us.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Mind you, on the side walks I can do third gear with a full bucket and have to keep the chute aimed down.


But 90% of what I use the machine for, 1st gear and when possible half a bucket with chute all the way up and it'll toss it 10 feet. If all I had were the nice untouched sidewalks I wouldn't even have a snow blower.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> A very good running Tec hmsk80 on my 24" has almost stalled trying to turn the auger and impeller where I have to let go of the wheel drive handle to keep it from stalling.


if you engine is almost stalling the engine is likely worn or your trying to feed it too fast. i think all the 420cc engine is going to do is just destroy your blower. yes a larger engine may allow you power though the snow at a faster speed but it will likely put a lot more stress on the belt, bearings and gear box which may result in premature failure especially if you are nearly making it nearly stall already. 

my snowblower has no problem throwing wet stuff 15-20ft. the thing will pretty much throw water next winter. i may have to get some video of it in action


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> if you engine is almost stalling the engine is likely worn or your trying to feed it too fast. i think all the 420cc engine is going to do is just destroy your blower. yes a larger engine may allow you power though the snow at a faster speed but it will likely put a lot more stress on the belt, bearings and gear box which may result in premature failure especially if you are nearly making it nearly stall already.
> 
> my snowblower has no problem throwing wet stuff 15-20ft. the thing will pretty much throw water next winter. i may have to get some video of it in action


Engine isn't worn out and it's hard to feed it slower than 1st gear.

Belts will be upgraded. If the gear box grenades I'll just have to make a new one. I'm not too concerned.


Like I said, you're more than welcome to try using your machine on the stuff I'm dealing with.

Cheers.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> Like I said, you're more than welcome to try using your machine on the stuff I'm dealing with.


i get more than enough wet heavy snow here in Ontario. my 8hp machine has never had issues


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> i get more than enough wet heavy snow here in Ontario. my 8hp machine has never had issues



The wet snow alone isn't the issue.
The 3 plows (3 plows staggered) that go by every hour dumping salt and packing it during the entire storm are the problem. Then it becomes a mix of super packed wet snow and refrozen ice. It's fun.

I've never had a problem blowing wet snow that wasn't first partially melted and compressed 3 times 

I'm not saying I'm nice to my Areins, I know I'm not. Any lesser of a machine would've died years ago. It gets abused every storm.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

There's a recent thread I did because I found at least one of the ball bearing wheel bearings was stuck bad enough I couldn't get the wheels to turn after it sat for a few months.

It'll be getting new bearings this fall considering sealed stainless ones. Also trying to come up with a way to modify the brackets so I can get a zerk on each one. But we'll see.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

I have 2 ST 8/24s. Both are in great shape. One has the stock Tec 8hp (924082) and the other has a Honda GX 390 (924050). Both will have the paddles done and I can run them side by side this winter after a good snow. Should be interesting.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

i have an 11hp honda on my 26 inch 83 large frame cub cadet and its just about perfect in size for the wet heavy storms and i usually run it at half throttle for dry snow.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

CarlB said:


> i have an 11hp honda on my 26 inch 83 large frame cub cadet and its just about perfect in size for the wet heavy storms and i usually run it at half throttle for dry snow.



love to see that machine.....carl

im itchin to find a dirt cheepie to slap a 340 or a 390 on......


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Im itching for some snow to see how my setup with the 390 works. Theres a couple you tube videos with similar setups I saw that has me drooling.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

harry398 said:


> love to see that machine.....carl
> 
> im itchin to find a dirt cheepie to slap a 340 or a 390 on......


its the machine in my bio photo. When that pic was taken it was only a 6.5hp harbor freight on it. It now has an 11hp on it and its just about perfect


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

how about making a thread on it carl? would be interesting.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Snow,

I know what you mean, I have 4 new machines to try out in the white stuff .... hoping we have plenty snow.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

harry398 said:


> how about making a thread on it carl? would be interesting.


I did a whole thread on it when i restored it years ago its here somewhere.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> @Snow,
> 
> I know what you mean, I have 4 new machines to try out in the white stuff .... hoping we have plenty snow.


I hope the four new ones are close to the front of your shed lol


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, lol, in the fall after I finish yard work, I do a parking realignment.... 😃😄

I also pull everything out a couple times throughout the year and run everything ... My neighbors get a kick out of that.


----------

